# Nimes vs Guingamp



## d0ctorbet (Sep 28, 2012)

France >> Ligue 2

Nimes vs Guingamp

Nimes with 2w-3d-5l they are on 16 place in table with 7pts, goal difference 5:11.
last two games they lost and showed bad game, even if they lost at home against a weak Ajaccio 0-1.
From season start they have 3 games at home and all without success 1d-2l, the three homes they failed to score and they goal diff is 0:3.
Host today have many problems in squad .. fully expects new team in defense and small midfield changes
Today miss & doubtful are: Balde df/0/0,Stosic df/5/0, Paulain df/6/0, Bocher df/2/0, Carlien df/1/0, Bouby mf/8/0, Hsissane mf/5/0
I think the coach has made new tactics today and shuffle some players and give chance on others.. who will want to show their skills and try not to disappoint and maybe to score their first goal at home for this season..

Guingamp with 4w-3d-3l they are on 8 place in table with 12pts goals difference 13:12.
From last 5 games they loss only from Monaco who scored two goals second half goals..
last match against Auxerre they showed character and managed to turn the game in their favor after scoring a goal last minute and won 4-3, They play very open and attacking football.
as guests, they do well and have 1w-2d-1l goal diff 3:3, same problem  as Nimes, they scored hard goals.., but I expect to be different because the last game Guingamp showed character and I hope to show the same game today.
Guest today no have problems with missing players and squad..

head-to-head
http://imageshack.us/a/img641/4536/nime ... adhead.jpg 
here you can see last 8 head-to-head games on both teams.. you can see incredible stats 8 matches and no have one game who is OVER.. because of that, now I'm writing this analysis, I want to show that football is not all statistics.
I think that this is again trapped by the bookies, because so many games without one who is over..


my options for this game are: both team to score @2.00 (bet365)
and why not over 2.5 ? @2.4 (bet365), I would bet small stakes only for a thril..but I really see a good value for "GG".

(Today I will try to predict something no one expected, this is no bet for big money, this is only for a thrill and my sens..)


----------



## d0ctorbet (Sep 28, 2012)

FT RESULT 2-1, $$$
I am happy when my logic is better than the "statistics".


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 29, 2012)

Problem is we dont know when to use logic and when statistics. Gl in your next bets. Im following you closely.


----------



## Mark D (Oct 9, 2012)

I think the coach has made new tactics today and shuffle some players and give chance on others.. who will want to show their skills and try not to disappoint and maybe to score their first goal at home for this season..


----------

